# MCM - MC Mining



## shares (8 January 2008)

Coal of Africa Limited

Background Information

Coal of Africa Limited (’CoAL’), formerly GVM Metals Ltd, is primarily focused on the acquisition, exploration and development of thermal and metallurgical coal projects in South Africa. The Company’s key projects, along with their leading metals processing company Nimag Group (Pty) Ltd are in South Africa. The Company was incorporated in Western Australia and listed in 1980. Since 2005, the Company has also listed on both the AIM and JSE markets, allowing further growth in the Company’s coal assets.

Projects

Baobab (100% Interest in project)

Baobab is situated close to Rio Tinto’s Chapudi project, of which was said in March 2006 "deposits of this size and quality are few and far between in South Africa". Rio Tinto’s work has significant implications for GVM’s interests in the area. The establishment of a viable coal project would pull infrastructure to the district including, almost certainly, one of Eskom’s future coal fired power stations.

Holfontein (100% Interest in project)

Holfontein is located near the middle of Sasol’s (and more recently Anglo Coal’s) Secunda coal production area. It has remained undeveloped partly due to interpreted geological complexity and partly because of fragmented ownership.


 Mooiplaats (70% Interest in project)

Phase 1 and 2 of a major drilling program overseen by SRK Consultants is currently underway, in which 55,000 meters of drilling have been completed. An interim resource statement issued by SRK has confirmed an inferred resource of 240 million tonnes, which at the time contained a measured resource of 43 million tonnes. Since the release of the report, the infill drilling program to complete Phases 1 and 2 has continued and a final report is expected towards the end of November. These drilling programs covered only a third of the total holdings and Phase 3 of the drilling on the remainder of the property will commence in 2008. The goal of the drilling program was to delineate a resource sufficient in size to supply the adjacent Camden Power Station for its coal requirement of 6 million tonnes per annum for at least 10 years.

 Thuli (74% Interest in project)

A 65 borehole drilling program on the Thuli coal project commenced in August 2007 and data collected in the terrain model completed earlier in the year will be used in the identification of the drilling targets.

Sourced from: www.coalofafrica.com

Starter post, more info to follow


----------



## cicak_kupang (8 January 2008)

I have this on my buy list, but it has risen 15-20 c in the last fwe days and stalled today.  Will wait for a bit of a pull back.  Certainly has a good future I feel.  Its arch rival Riversdale Mining has had a spectacular 2007 with the Sp going up 10 fold!  But no interest in this mirror image company, CZA, that will start production b4 Riversdale.  The financial review had a good write up on it in its 20 stocks to watch in 2008.


----------



## michael_selway (8 January 2008)

shares said:


> Coal of Africa Limited
> 
> Background Information
> 
> ...




Hi whats the resource, reserves & status of the first 2 projects?

thx

MS

*Business Description 
GVM Metals (GVM), formerly Golden Valley Mines NL, is a minerals exploration and investment company with projects and holdings in Australia and Africa. 

Company Strategy 
GVM Metals Limited is primarily focused on the acquisition, exploration and development of thermal and metallurgical coal projects in South Africa. The Company currently has four coal projects in various stages of exploration as well as Nimag, GVMs interim cash producing asset which manufactures nickel magnesium alloys. Nimags growth strategy will be via the acquisition of similar alloy or foundry supply manufacturing enterprises. Companys strategy is to maximise shareholders value via becoming a significant thermal and metallurgical coal producer, supplying global and South African markets.  *


----------



## JimmySwell (10 March 2008)

I've been tracking CZA for a while, since the name change.

Over the past few days (despite a falling market) it seems to be respecting a support value of $1.90. If it behaves the same way as it has on the last 3 attempts, it will climb up to test resistance around $2.10 within the next week or so.

I wish I knew how to post a chart on this forum, so I could save everyone from reading my 1000 words.


----------



## JimmySwell (15 March 2008)

One week later, and CZA closed on Friday at $2.10 after wandering up to $2.13 intraday.

A close above $2.10 might be the signal for the next brief surge up.


----------



## cicak_kupang (17 March 2008)

CZA up on opening this morning.  Hope your right that this signals the next step up Jimmy.
Considering that the ASX is down about 100 pts, this is a nice sign, hope it doesnt pull back much..............


----------



## michael_selway (29 March 2008)

shares said:


> Coal of Africa Limited
> 
> Background Information
> 
> ...





Hi do you still own CZA? doesnt look too bad, will be producing soon

http://www.compareshares.com.au/wise42.php



> Analyst report - shares
> Stock of the week: Coal of Africa
> March 17, 2008
> Tim Morris, wise-owl.com analyst
> ...


----------



## shares (31 March 2008)

michael_selway said:


> Hi do you still own CZA? doesnt look too bad, will be producing soon
> 
> http://www.compareshares.com.au/wise42.php




I own some but sold most for profits  , looking back now I should have held on. I will be looking to buy back in as soon as the market settles down (which could take months ). CZA has attracted a lot of trading activity in recent months, probably because 

" ... [CZA are expected to] begin production at some projects towards the end of 2008"

Thanks for the article Michael.

shares


----------



## Nick Radge (15 April 2008)

Anyone know why these are +8% today?



_
This post may contain advice that has been prepared by Reef Capital Coaching ABN 24 092 309 978 (“RCC”) and is general advice and does not take account of your objectives, financial situation or needs. Before acting on this general advice you should therefore consider the appropriateness of the advice having regard to your situation. We recommend you obtain financial, legal and taxation advice before making any financial investment decision.

Past performance is not a reliable indication of future performance. This material has been prepared based on information believed to be accurate at the time of publication. Subsequent changes in circumstances may occur at any time and may impact the accuracy of the information._


----------



## JimmySwell (15 April 2008)

I'm guessing that it's the market's general interest in small coal companies. 

All 3 that I've been tracking (COK, BLK, CZA) have been doing exceptionally well the past 2 weeks.


----------



## michael_selway (15 April 2008)

JimmySwell said:


> I'm guessing that it's the market's general interest in small coal companies.
> 
> All 3 that I've been tracking (COK, BLK, CZA) have been doing exceptionally well the past 2 weeks.




Hi Jimmy, does BLK explore/produce mainly coal?

http://www.blackhamresources.com.au/

Thx

MS


----------



## JTLP (16 April 2008)

Sheesh...this one is moving north nicely. Up 6% yesty, 5% today. Is there something in the pipeworks? Or just people coming back into coal stocks?


----------



## wildmanchris (16 April 2008)

People love Coal and the juniors with good support are flavour of the month - would have done nicey being in this and COK over the last couple of weeks.


----------



## JimmySwell (17 April 2008)

Hi MS,

BLK does a bit of gold and a bit of coal in WA, mainly.

Their Russian adventure is a coking coal and methane prospect.

Have look at the BLK thread for more information/speculation - it's been an interesting one to observe over the past month or so.

Jimmy

Wandering back onto the thread topic.... CZA closed 9.6% up today at $2.85. They also posted a response to an ASX speeding ticket which speculated that speculators may or may not be speculating CZA as a takeover target. It is a good example of management-speak. It also said that they'd negotiated a good price for a coking coal contract and that other organisations may be considering taking an equity position in CZA.


----------



## JimmySwell (20 April 2008)

CZA ended the week at $2.90. 

After such a skyrocket week, I anticipate there will be a bit of retrace before resuming the modest but stable upchannel it's been following so far this year.


----------



## JTLP (6 May 2008)

WOWSERS...

Finished on its all time high of 3.65 today.

Can somebody with technical knowledge give me some insight on this please?

Is this Wave 3? 

Treefrog, GG 

Shanks

JTLP


----------



## Nick Radge (6 May 2008)

JTLP,
I'm on at $2.30. Don't get too concerned about trying to analyze it. Your job is to manage it. Just run a trailing stop behind the price action and let it do its job. 

Nick


----------



## JimmySwell (9 May 2008)

CZA touched $3.90 during the past week and is sitting at $3.86 as I type.

They have deals with China in play.


----------



## michael_selway (9 May 2008)

JimmySwell said:


> CZA touched $3.90 during the past week and is sitting at $3.86 as I type.
> 
> They have deals with China in play.




Do you have any links in regards to the deals in Canberra?

Thanks

MS


*GVM Metals (GVM), formerly Golden Valley Mines NL, is a minerals exploration and investment company with projects and holdings in Australia and Africa. 

Company Strategy 
GVM Metals Limited is primarily focused on the acquisition, exploration and development of thermal and metallurgical coal projects in South Africa. The Company currently has four coal projects in various stages of exploration as well as Nimag, GVMs interim cash producing asset which manufactures nickel magnesium alloys. Nimags growth strategy will be via the acquisition of similar alloy or foundry supply manufacturing enterprises. Companys strategy is to maximise shareholders value via becoming a significant thermal and metallurgical coal producer, supplying global and South African markets*


----------



## JimmySwell (12 May 2008)

Dunno that I said anything about deals in Canberra.

But for the China connection, I'm drawing three threads together:

In a 21APR08 press release http://money.ninemsn.com.au/article.aspx?id=450815 it was announced that ArcelorMittel was buying a 16% piece of CZA.

So I decided to investigate Arcelor and stumbled across this item
http://www.arcelor.com.cn/inner.asp?lang=en&topid=19&secondid=79&menu_id=79 , namely that Arcelor has invested 770M RMB with 18 joint ventures in China.

Finally, last year Premier Wen Jiabao was in Africa and specifically addressed sharing coal-to-oil technology deals with South Africa http://www.uofaweb.ualberta.ca/chinainstitute/nav03.cfm?nav03=47444&nav02=43884&nav01=43092

So my conclusion (rightly or wrongly) that ArcelorMittel will be the conduit for CZA's coal into Arcelor's steel projects in China. Lots of coal required to make steel - just ask anyone who lives in Whyalla.


----------



## agro (15 May 2008)

almost close to 52 week highs backed by the short supply in aus,

will be holding to Q3 when they produce. 

thoughts in the near term re - more results?


----------



## cicak_kupang (25 June 2008)

Im suprised there are not more writing on the CZA  BB.  what a fantastic rise this share has had this year, and there is no reason for it to stop yet, what with improved, updated resources, and more to follow, and with q3 production.  This all on the back of record coal prics and a rumor that BHP where eyeing CZA ad a take over target .....Keep on rolling CZA, keep rolling.....


----------



## lucifuge (4 July 2008)

What are peoples thoughts on this stock at its current carnage? It's had a bit of a drop. Yet the stock is sound; there's been no bad news!?


----------



## cruise61 (22 October 2008)

lucifuge said:


> What are peoples thoughts on this stock at its current carnage? It's had a bit of a drop. Yet the stock is sound; there's been no bad news!?




Most have dropped this year

CZA have just Commencement of Production at Mooiplaats which should make them stronger.

Coal in Africa is in demand and spot prices are very high still.

This is definately one to watch lots of good reports and so far and havent found any bad but im looking 

They do seem to be in a good financial position after reading finances.

Will investigate and get back to you


----------



## The Muffin Man (23 October 2008)

I hadn't heard of this share until it came to the top of the thread list yesterday, so thought I would have a look.

The company seems to have fallen victim to current World economic conditions, with the sahre price falling dramatically. Is there other reasons, directly to do with the company rather than overal World economic conditions, that the price has fallen so dramatically that anyone knows of?

Looking through the books, the comapny has $200m+ cash on hand, and no material interest bearing liabilities to speak of. The company also stated futher developments of their projects shuold be able to be funded by their bank balance plus cash flow from projects coming online now. Add this to the fact one of their projects is nearby to a power station in South Africa, that they have the backing of possibly the biggest stell producer in the World (with offtake agreements reached if I read correctly?), and secured infrastructure usage (port and rail). They look value at the moment, but who knows with the market the way it is. 

Interested on others thoughts.


----------



## The Muffin Man (28 October 2008)

The further fall in the stock price is unbelievable, or I should say it would be unbelievable if the markets weren't performing so badly lately!

Sitting on $235m in cash and cash equivalents to get Mooi well and truly off the ground, then they can use cash flow from that operation to progress their other holdings. Mooi will start producing this quarter.

Sitting on 2b tonnes (measured / inferred / indicated / reconnaissance) of coal

They can sell directly to power suppliers in SA, and to AM who have agreed to take a starting 2.5m tonnes per year with the option to increase to 5m.

They have secured some infrastructure use (rail and port) and more is in the works.

Things seem to be moving along very well, but the share price would suggest otherwise. The market cap is currently less than $300m by my calculations?

I’m going to look further into coal prices I think.


----------



## nick2fish (28 October 2008)

Good ramp MM Cheers IMO coals stocks may be the first of the commodity stocks to recover so every hammered coal stock is catching my attention, though this one slipped by me  Certainly falls into the overly hammered category


----------



## The Muffin Man (28 October 2008)

Just to clear up I haven't bought into them yet, I'm looking further to see why there has been such a massive fall in prices. I was hoping to hear some views from others.


----------



## oldblue (29 October 2008)

CZA has certainly taken a big hit. Trading at 15% of its 52 week high of $4-84.
They're not alone in this regard but probably worst affected. GCL, a profitable coalminer is trading at 26% of its 52 week high but has, of course, the advantage of being an operating concern with infrastructure in place ( admittedly suffering the port congestion problems ). CZA on the other hand has to contend with the uncertainty facing all miners still in the development stage, regardless of the merits of their case.


----------



## JimmySwell (26 November 2008)

For the past month or so, CZA seems to have settled into a band between 72c and $1.24. There was a healthy spike yesterday (Tue 25Nov08) where it opened at $1 and closed at $1.18 on good volume. Today it closed down a bit at $1.11.

Some other TA observations. The DIs are about to cross over (indicating a potential buy) and the 14-day RSI is climbing.

Maybe a range play is in order? Buy in around $1 and coast up to the high teens for a quick profit? This volatile market favours bold hit&run trades.


----------



## michael_selway (10 December 2008)

JimmySwell said:


> For the past month or so, CZA seems to have settled into a band between 72c and $1.24. There was a healthy spike yesterday (Tue 25Nov08) where it opened at $1 and closed at $1.18 on good volume. Today it closed down a bit at $1.11.
> 
> Some other TA observations. The DIs are about to cross over (indicating a potential buy) and the 14-day RSI is climbing.
> 
> Maybe a range play is in order? Buy in around $1 and coast up to the high teens for a quick profit? This volatile market favours bold hit&run trades.




Hm

http://www.proactiveinvestors.co.uk...l-and-plenty-of-cash-to-develop-it--3647.html



> Wednesday, December 03,
> 
> Coal of Africa: plenty of coal and plenty of cash to develop it
> 
> ...










thx

MS


----------



## The Muffin Man (26 May 2009)

The Muffin Man said:


> The further fall in the stock price is unbelievable, or I should say it would be unbelievable if the markets weren't performing so badly lately!
> 
> Sitting on $235m in cash and cash equivalents to get Mooi well and truly off the ground, then they can use cash flow from that operation to progress their other holdings. Mooi will start producing this quarter.
> 
> ...




I did everything except buy into it didn't I?

I've only just started seriously looking into buying shares based on fundamentals in the past 6-8 months so didn't have the courage to back my convictions and buy this back in October/November. 

Share price was ranging between 75c and 85c when I was looking at this, now trading at $1.85 Well and truly missed the boat I think.


----------



## cicak_kupang (30 October 2009)

Had this one a watch list.  Has really pulled back int he last 2 weeks.  And not sure of what to make of the latest anouncement.....?  Seems to be getting a bit diluted with new shares....
Any one  elses thoughts........................


----------



## noirua (10 April 2010)

I've bought a holding in CZA - http://www.coalofafrica.com/ - on the basis of the Vele Project go-ahead. 

Basics are, that phase 1 will start producing 1mtpa of coking coal in Q3 2010 and production will later be doubled.
Phase 2 will take production to 5mtpa.

Looks as if phase 1 will total cost at up to ZAR450 million and further expenditure of ZAR200 million would double production to 2mtpa.

Arcellor Mittal South Africa will take at least 2mtpa of production and supply railing at no fee.


----------



## noirua (13 April 2010)

CZA, which has not taken part in the recent rally in coal stocks, may have been held back whilst waiting for a go-ahead for the Vele mine and finalization of the 2014 FireFly led consortium 2014 agreement.
CZA have mines and projects at Mooiplatts, Vele, Makhado, Dofontein, Woestallen, Zonnebloem, Hartogshoup, Klipfontein and Opgoedenhoop.


----------



## JTLP (14 April 2010)

noirua said:


> CZA, which has not taken part in the recent rally in coal stocks, may have been held back whilst waiting for a go-ahead for the Vele mine and finalization of the 2014 FireFly led consortium 2014 agreement.
> CZA have mines and projects at Mooiplatts, Vele, Makhado, Dofontein, Woestallen, Zonnebloem, Hartogshoup, Klipfontein and Opgoedenhoop.




Hi Noirua,

Why do you suggest CZA haven't participated in the recent rally? Are you referring to takeover activity in the sector or higher coal prices?

I was looking at the yearly and comparing to other Coalies (in general) and it seems to have tracked most...






Red is MCC, Thin Black is RIV, Green is GCL and the light blue is NHC.

Personally I think NHC is lagging...t/o bid for MCC keeping it down? A stake in WCL?


----------



## noirua (15 April 2010)

JTLP said:


> Hi Noirua,
> 
> Why do you suggest CZA haven't participated in the recent rally? Are you referring to takeover activity in the sector or higher coal prices?
> 
> ...




Hi JTLP, I couldn't get your chart to work. Anyway,  Oct 2009 stock hit $2.37 and $2.45 in January, trading around $2.50 now - a choppy sideways movement - so hasn't taken part in the coal sector rise.
The Vele mine decision should push CZA forward once the recent murder problem in South Africa is distanced and the Firefly led consortium rights by 2014 are accepted by investors as part of the scene these days.


----------



## cicak_kupang (16 April 2010)

There is certanly more interest in CZA now, than even 4 wks ago.  Just look at th number of shares been bought before open....today was over 700,000 shares, yesterday was almost 400,000.  and its nudging 52 wk highs atm.
i must email CZa and find out more about just when they intend to de-list from the asx/jse, as indicated in the 1/2 yrly report hat came out mid march, top half on page 3. 
Must say though, this company isnt real big on answering my emails if past performance is anything to go by.................


----------



## cicak_kupang (16 April 2010)

interestingly ArcelorMittal, who is involved with this MCC take pover poposal is also tied up with CZA with an of take agreement of 2.5 mtpa with opion to increase to 5 mtpa.  I can remember reading a CZA release that CZA intends to "lower capital costs by proposed partnership with fnancially strong contractor MCC", for the machinery, trucks etc .
Wonder if CZA would lso be a viable t/o targe for ArcelorMittal..
Thougts anyone....................


----------



## noirua (25 April 2010)

cicak_kupang said:


> interestingly ArcelorMittal, who is involved with this MCC take pover poposal is also tied up with CZA with an of take agreement of 2.5 mtpa with opion to increase to 5 mtpa.  I can remember reading a CZA release that CZA intends to "lower capital costs by proposed partnership with fnancially strong contractor MCC", for the machinery, trucks etc .
> Wonder if CZA would lso be a viable t/o targe for ArcelorMittal..
> Thougts anyone....................




Looks a quite complex company and one of five listed as International in the UK.  What use? - well it is rare for a companies shares to be held in an ISA when quoted on the AIM market. 
The South African 2014 law, where Firefly lead a consortium to be allocated stock at just £0.60 (A$1) does put the fly in the ointment for some. Will this law be extended in the future with mounting discontent in some South African quarters?

Providing there are no hiccups analysts see CZA as a cheap mining coal stock, considering the hard coking coal Vele Project.

I doubt many think there will be a move for CZA even though it would advantage me holding stock. ArcellorMittal could make a move as CZA are one of few coal stocks appearing undervalued: Though many, for quite different reasons, might see that in coal stock ASX:CNA where lumbering giant RIO hold a controlling stake.


----------



## noirua (3 June 2010)

My interest in CZA has increased with the tank in the share price. One of those rare Aussie stocks with all interests in South Africa. The Vele Project comes on stream at the end of this year and CZA are a stock I've built up a holding in. 

Hopefully we'll see some improvement from here, though the stock is in a high risk cyclical sector.


----------



## noirua (15 June 2010)

CZA have applied to be listed on the UK Main Market and will be de-listed from the ASX. Arrangements are being made by the company for organised trading through the AIM, LSE MM and JSE markets.
http://pdf.reuters.com/asxnews/asxn...=urn:newsml:reuters.com:20100615:ASX_6A494279


----------



## skyQuake (15 June 2010)

noirua said:


> CZA have applied to be listed on the UK Main Market and will be de-listed from the ASX. Arrangements are being made by the company for organised trading through the AIM, LSE MM and JSE markets.
> http://pdf.reuters.com/asxnews/asxn...=urn:newsml:reuters.com:20100615:ASX_6A494279




Don't forget the potential cap raising thats been flagged.
Though I think this would be a cap raising to participate in rather than avoid.


----------



## King EU (15 August 2010)

noirua said:


> CZA have applied to be listed on the UK Main Market and will be de-listed from the ASX. Arrangements are being made by the company for organised trading through the AIM, LSE MM and JSE markets.
> http://pdf.reuters.com/asxnews/asxn...=urn:newsml:reuters.com:20100615:ASX_6A494279




What will be the consequences of the delisting for us Australian holders?
Will we be forced to sell or will our holdings be transferred overseas or what?


----------



## noirua (5 September 2010)

King EU said:


> What will be the consequences of the delisting for us Australian holders?
> Will we be forced to sell or will our holdings be transferred overseas or what?



Aus and NZ holders will be given a quite long time-frame where a special low-price sale arrangement will be made. After that you choose South Africa or UK. 

Problems at the Vele mine have crashed CZA stock but slightly better news is showing some improvement in the stock price. If Vele mine goes ahead, late but to plan, the stock should head back over $2.00.


----------



## noirua (9 September 2010)

noirua said:


> Aus and NZ holders will be given a quite long time-frame where a special low-price sale arrangement will be made. After that you choose South Africa or UK.
> 
> Problems at the Vele mine have crashed CZA stock but slightly better news is showing some improvement in the stock price. If Vele mine goes ahead, late but to plan, the stock should head back over $2.00.




Looking very drab are Coal of Africa, referred to as CoAl. All is now on the go-ahead of the Vele Project. If you think Vele will eventually go forward as previously planned and the protesters will fall away, then, CZA are very cheap indeed.


----------



## noirua (13 September 2010)

noirua said:


> Looking very drab are Coal of Africa, referred to as CoAl. All is now on the go-ahead of the Vele Project. If you think Vele will eventually go forward as previously planned and the protesters will fall away, then, CZA are very cheap indeed.




I have loaded up with CZA as the stock is at very low levels and about 45% down on their highs in a confident puffed up sector. 
The RIO farm sale agreement looks done and dusted. Makhado, Yoorburg, Jutland and Mount Stuart, coking coal projects look set now to go ahead.


----------



## noirua (19 September 2010)

noirua said:


> I have loaded up with CZA as the stock is at very low levels and about 45% down on their highs in a confident puffed up sector.
> The RIO farm sale agreement looks done and dusted. Makhado, Yoorburg, Jutland and Mount Stuart, coking coal projects look set now to go ahead.




Gradually recovering after the Vele near disaster; confidence exit-ted at the very moment of the announcement. Picking up slowly from the Farm-In with $1.66 the target equivalent to £1 in the UK.


----------



## skyQuake (19 September 2010)

noirua said:


> Gradually recovering after the Vele near disaster; confidence exit-ted at the very moment of the announcement. Picking up slowly from the Farm-In with $1.66 the target equivalent to £1 in the UK.




Decent breakout in the UK early on, almost hit £1 but faded when the UK rolled over. Aus may have a pullback monday, but knowing CZA it could put on another 3%


----------



## noirua (29 September 2010)

Heavy trading in London of CZA stock as 6 million shares change hands with sellers outnumbering buyers by 5 to 1 - little movement in the share price however. Two 1 million share trades close together.


----------



## albaby (19 November 2010)

any thoughts on the implications of unesco sniffing around?sp seems to holding tho


----------



## noirua (19 November 2010)

albaby said:


> any thoughts on the implications of unesco sniffing around?sp seems to holding tho




The situation with CZA has been a management disaster as they basically misjudged near everything. Vele was thought to be all cut and dried and then suddenly a great storm floods it all, not literally of course.
Unesco sniffing around may be partly good news in this disaster. So bad is it coAl will at least get lots of publicity. Mapungubue is a Heritage area but permission was given to go ahead by The South African Government.

Confidence is drying up in South Africa and the time has come to withdraw from the country on exploration and pull the cash out.


----------



## noirua (1 January 2011)

Coal of Africa rose on Friday in London, closing at 98.5p up 7.5p ($1.50); not on any news but more on the runup of thermal coal prices peaking on Thursday at $129.25 per tonne, in Europe.


----------



## noirua (3 April 2011)

After strong takeover rumours in London CZA shares, they've been under a cloud of late, rose nearly 12% on takeover rumours to close at 84p ($1.30).


----------



## Wysiwyg (3 April 2011)

noirua said:


> After strong takeover rumours in London CZA shares, they've been under a cloud of late, rose nearly 12% on takeover rumours to close at 84p ($1.30).



There is always some upside in a downtrend. Presently testing support and a rumour won't hurt that cause.


----------



## noirua (22 April 2011)

Wysiwyg said:


> There is always some upside in a downtrend. Presently testing support and a rumour won't hurt that cause.




Having hit 92p in the UK the price tumbled to 75p and now stands again at 84p - looking a bit special are CZA and one of the few coal opportunities around that may be proven to be under-priced. [apologies for quoting £s but exchange rates are changing fast]


----------



## noirua (16 June 2011)

noirua said:


> Having hit 92p in the UK the price tumbled to 75p and now stands again at 84p - looking a bit special are CZA and one of the few coal opportunities around that may be proven to be under-priced. [apologies for quoting £s but exchange rates are changing fast]




Holding up still while coal stocks worldwide are drifting. Sure they're way down on highs but seem to be holding steady now. Only coal stock on my monitor and worth putting on yours, me thinks.


----------



## noirua (6 July 2011)

noirua said:


> Holding up still while coal stocks worldwide are drifting. Sure they're way down on highs but seem to be holding steady now. Only coal stock on my monitor and worth putting on yours, me thinks.




Hope you monitored CZA well as a 15% upward shift on the ASX and 25% move on LSE heralded the South African National Environmental authorisation being granted by the Department of Environmental affairs for the company's Vele mine project. More outlining of the special conditions should follow.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (9 July 2011)

I had thought that stocks such as this no longer existed.

All it's assets lie in areas conquered by my Dad on behalf of the Crown while serving in the Boer War.

Nowadays it is a stock in a determined down trend, poking it's head up with a long up bar on the last day's trading, opening low and trading high.

It has a very nice downward triangle, with larger volume on down days.

This would indicate a further price drop.

Perhaps it is ready to rise, as the good folk at Kraaipan did, in which case it may go sideways, form a bottom and then spectacularly rise from the ashes like a good Heilbron Commando.

One technical note supporting the last scenario, may be to keep and eye on the down trendline which has touched three points, and should it close above this line and keep on going, it may be a portend of a rising price. Lower volume and a drifting lower price could be accumulation.

I can hear the drums beat.

gg


----------



## System (8 December 2017)

On December 8th, 2017, Coal of Africa Limited (CZA) changed its name and ASX code to MC Mining Limited (MCM).


----------



## frugal.rock (2 August 2022)

The big Mc.


----------



## frugal.rock (7 September 2022)

The bigger Mc.


----------



## frugal.rock (8 September 2022)

A bigger bigger Mc paused for trading.


----------



## Sean K (8 September 2022)

Didn't expect a CR on that back of that BO. Perhaps it was orchestrated to get a higher price to prevent too much dilution?


----------



## frugal.rock (Tuesday at 9:56 PM)

Was a consideration for the yearly comp. But, didn't.


----------

